# backing up to cd



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i am using cakewalk pyro to back up my records for gardening.
it requires that I format the cd each time I burn the files.
Is this normal or am I missing some thing. I would like to leave the days before burn on there and burn the new stuff on the same cd.
It's been awhile since I used the cd burner so I am a bit confused.


----------

